# The Things to do while 'Staying at Home' Thread



## Johnny b

Virtually visit the Wright Patterson Air Force Museum.

http://www.nmusafvirtualtour.com/










https://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/V...MAp6wXEfrOZ-f2ODdJyAE9CCbsOJ91PO58Z0F-VuDQ7U/


----------



## xceedline

Play all your gaming backlog.


----------



## Gr3iz

Watch some of those movies you've acquired, but never had time for ...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm getting caught up on household chores I've been putting off but also I plan on making a dent in the pile of documents I have to shred.


----------



## Johnny b

I generally destroy evidence immediately as a rule


----------



## Cookiegal

Ha! I like to live dangerously.


----------



## dotty999

I've done that all of my life!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good to know ... ;-)


----------



## makrjsard

Watching Oscar nominated movies.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

The House of Da Vinci escape room game app are really good. It’s like you are in new place.


----------



## smeegle

Trying to figure out why I still have HBO. I got it to watch the final season of Game of Thrones but that't been gone for months now.


----------



## flavallee

Other than being unable to visit family and friends and socialize, my life style has remained pretty much the same since COVID-19.
I do watch more TV (a big movie buff) and spend more time on my computers.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gr3iz

The inability to visit family would be a blessing to me. Most of them live with us! <sigh> My daughter and her four kids are here for the duration, and, likely, beyond ... Help!! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I've spent an interesting hour watching live webcams around the world and at home, most enjoyable and will check them out again later in the day


----------



## Gr3iz

I do streaming with a Roku player. Roku has a web-cam channel. I've watched that a bit myself. There's a camera at Old Faithful in Yellowstone Park, but I've never watched long enough to see an eruption. They've got cameras at beaches, zoos and other parks.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> There's a camera at Old Faithful in Yellowstone Park, but I've never watched long enough to see an eruption.


Mark, you can practically set your watch by Old Faithful (hence the name)! Yer just watching at the wrong time...
Of course, it's waay much better to be there when it happens.

Was lucky enough to witness that in person years ago 

But there are many wonders that can't be timed so closely...
there's many an Eagle Cam focused on a nest nearby, but ya never know when they'll hatch... might be a bit early in the season for that.

I've been really been lowering my standards for TV watching, but that has always varied from day to day.
Developing a new species of "couch potato" seems to evolving right before my eyes, without much effort. 

Spent time doing some target practice, but it's so much more fun when there are others around to brag about how good a shot you (or they) are.
Always room for improvement, and that comes with practice.


----------



## cornemuse

Watched prolly 100 movies in the last month. Friday watched "Cinema Paradiso" Last nite watched "Ikiru" (< Kurosawa, japanese from 1952) Started 'Dances with Wolves' last nite


----------



## Driftbaby

100 ? That's a lot of viewing times, aren't you going crazy haah ?


----------



## BeforeTheRain

I started learning a language through Duolingo, we'll see how that goes, haha


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I’m doing more website designing and launched the business site for myself and my mate hand crafting website. Time will come


----------



## dotty999

I look forward to my webcam hour. It's good to see people going about their business when many of us are mainly at home. It's also fascinating to see live cams in different countries at various times of the day.


----------



## Gr3iz

As long as it doesn't rain, I like to sit outside for an hour or two in the afternoon (when the sun is on the other side of the house so I'm in the shade) and read ...


----------



## cornemuse

Driftbaby said:


> 100 ? That's a lot of viewing times, aren't you going crazy haah ?


Well maybe not 100, but 50+ for sure. I've been buying dvd's like crazy for cheep! since people now mostly view online. Spend $2 max, lotta times 50¢, 75¢, 1 buck, senior specials! (I'm 73)

edit: I'm already crazy.


----------



## Johnny b

cornemuse said:


> Well maybe not 100, but 50+ for sure. I've been buying dvd's like crazy for cheep! since people now mostly view online. Spend $2 max, lotta times 50¢, 75¢, 1 buck, senior specials! (I'm 73)
> 
> edit: I'm already crazy.


What are your sources for those discounts?


----------



## Johnny b

Gr3iz said:


> As long as it doesn't rain, I like to sit outside for an hour or two in the afternoon (when the sun is on the other side of the house so I'm in the shade) and read ...


Raining here today, so I'll be spending time watching the grass grow in anticipation of a 'lawn grooming' lol!


----------



## Gr3iz

The sky is crying here, too. Gloomy day. I love it! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

A beautiful sunny warm day which helps to distract me from thinking about anything apart from how good it feels to be outside and chat with neighbours. We are all in it together and keeping in touch so none have to feel isolated


----------



## 2twenty2

Breakfast - lunch - dinner - shower - bed - dream - wake up - breakfast - lunch - dinner - shower - bed - dream - wake up - oh and somewhere in my busy schedule pc - internet - TSG


----------



## RT

Now that deserves a simpler calendar Mr2


----------



## Veedras

As a recluse it has not much changed my life. Mostly just go explore the internet and Darknet; rarely find and watch a movie or TV show not packed to the gills with leftist drivel. Have a cat now, so he takes up a lot of time.


----------

